# Guest Rewards Site Down This Weekend



## printman2000 (May 15, 2009)

Posted at the top of the AGR page...



> *The Amtrak Guest Rewards website will be unavailable starting Saturday, May 16th at 10:00 PM CT through Sunday, May 17th at 12:00 PM CT ** due to a system upgrade. Please note that during this upgrade there will be no changes to the Amtrak Guest Rewards program or program rules.*


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 15, 2009)

So they're changing the rules _after_ the upgrade?


----------



## the_traveler (May 15, 2009)

Unless they're lying twice, it says no - on *BOTH* the website and when you phone AGR (per a recorded message when the call is answered).


----------



## PaulM (May 16, 2009)

Let's hope they are bringing it down fix the many design flaws, like not being able to book a sleeper or multi-segment rewards.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 16, 2009)

PaulM said:


> Let's hope they are bringing it down fix the many design flaws, like not being able to book a sleeper or multi-segment rewards.


And to be able to look at my rez's. If you modified them, you're locked out of viewing them or canceling on line. Or so they tell me.


----------



## soitgoes (May 17, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> PaulM said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope they are bringing it down fix the many design flaws, like not being able to book a sleeper or multi-segment rewards.
> ...


Those are both amtrak.com functions, not amtrakguestrewards.com functions.


----------



## AlanB (May 17, 2009)

Well the AGR site is back up, although it came back later than expected. A quick run around the site reveals no visible changes, so I don't know just what they did. Perhaps it was a server change or some major underlying changes, or maybe the upgrade failed which is why it was late coming back, or maybe I just didn't look hard enough.


----------



## the_traveler (May 17, 2009)

The only change I've found so far is that it runs *SLOWER*!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 17, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> The only change I've found so far is that it runs *SLOWER*!


Agreed the site runs much slower then it did the last time i visited. (Thursday)


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (May 17, 2009)

Something most likely unrelated, but interesting-- Before the site was down, only one of my NTD stubs and neither of my Acela stubs had posted. Now all of a sudden I have both Acela stubs and the quad points for my one NTD stub that had posted previously. Though none of my trips that should be triple points are... still only doubling them.

And yes.. it is very slow...


----------



## Ryan (May 17, 2009)

Seems to be back down (for me here at least). Glad to hear no major changes and that new points posted (I've got about half of my MTD-week point runs posted).


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (May 17, 2009)

Works for me, I'm on it right now.


----------



## Ryan (May 18, 2009)

It works now, not sure what the issue was before. Lots of points posted! I'm only seeing the 2x bonus for the trips that should be seeing 3x. Is anyone seeing the 3x bonus for trips that should be seeing it?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 18, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> It works now, not sure what the issue was before. Lots of points posted! I'm only seeing the 2x bonus for the trips that should be seeing 3x. Is anyone seeing the 3x bonus for trips that should be seeing it?


All your 3x segments will post a little later I forget the date but they have to see all your trips then it will assign 3x to the ones that qualify.


----------



## Trogdor (May 18, 2009)

It was mentioned in the promotional registration material that double and quadruple points would post instantly, but the triple points would have to be processed manually, and would be so done a few weeks after the promotion ends.

The most likely reason for that is, if trips post in the wrong order (i.e. your 3rd trip posts before your 2nd trip), then you wouldn't get appropriate credit for which one got doubled and which one got tripled.

My guess is the site upgrade over the week didn't impact anything that the public user (i.e. us) would ever notice.


----------



## Ryan (May 18, 2009)

Ah, I do remember that now, thanks!


----------

